
Sea Monsters on Mediæval and Renaissance Maps (Lecture by Chet Van Duzer) (2013) - throwawaybutwhy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUvMr86UZq4
======
throwawaybutwhy
Review of the book the lecture was based upon was submitted to HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6315205](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6315205)
in 2013 with some scanned TL;DR images in a blog post.

